# Egg hatching expected date-based on egg candling



## ph2728 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi,

Wish you a wonderful happy new year to you and your family memebers.

My cockatiel pair recently had eggs (on 16th Dec first egg) till now the hen laid 8eggs every other day. i did the egg candling for the eggs and attaching their images. please help me in finding the hatching days.

i'm wondering since few eggs are not having any thing inside them.so i removed 4 eggs which are infertile i suppose.

I'm waiting for your replies and thoughts on this.Hoping this new year brings 4 more family members to me.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I have candles my 4 eggs every day so I know the growth stages pretty well. The first 3 pics. It will take 3-6 days for the first 3 pictures of the eggs to start pipping. The picture of the 4th egg is still developing. It's going to take more than 7 days in order for him to start pipping. The last picture I'm afraid is not going to make it. It died in the early stages. Sussane Russo has a great artical explaining this but she recently put a password on the website. She has many great articles on breeding and cockatiel mutations and she will be updated many of them in the next 2 months. You can find out more about what I mean here: http://www.justcockatiels.net/ You can also contact her for the password.


----------



## ph2728 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi haimovfids thanks for your reply.
I'm scared by seeing another egg today under my tiel. please tell me why it is not stopping that .is there any way to make it to an end.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

You can putan end if you don't remove the infertile eggs. Your hen laid a clutch of eggs but it mystified when you removed some out. She is simply replacing the ones that are missing. Just let her finish replacing them and she should stop when she feel like she has made up for the missing ones.


----------



## ph2728 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi, god created one more problem now!!!
They stopped sitting on the eggs during the night time...
I'm just wondering about hatching now.

Will this end successfully???


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't know. We'll have to wait and see. How are the oldest eggs doing? They are supposed to hatch already.


----------



## ph2728 (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm not sure why they not hatched still!
Might be because of not incubating of eggs during night time. 
The below attachments are present status. I could see the improvement in the pictures now...


Are they still valid???


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Are they making noises in the egg?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

...edit...


----------



## ph2728 (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm not hearing any noises.

Will it be observable when we keep the eggs near to our ears?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm going to send you a pm.


----------

